# Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi



## Joschi (3. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,Dank eurer guten Hilfe hab ich meinen Teich fast fertig.
Für eure gute Hilfe und euren guten Nerven nit nir,Hoff ich das euch diese Bilder entschädigen.
Teichtechnik Funktioniert einwandfrei,selbst der einlauf unterhalb des Wasserspiegels.


----------



## Joschi (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Thanx for all
Filteranlage läuft seit heute Nachmittag


----------



## Ulumulu (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Joschi

Na das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. 
Wenn der Teich und der Filter erstmal eingefahren ist können schon bald die ersten Fische einziehen.

Viel Spaß und Freude an deinem neuen Teich. 

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Moin Joschi,

schließe mich Daniel an. 

Nur, da fehlt doch noch etwas entscheidendes, oder?  Pflanzen......


----------



## Dodi (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Moin Joschi!

Schön  - jetzt fehlt nur noch der Bewuchs!

Na, dann kannst Du ja richtig stolz auf Dich sein und auch alle, die Dir geholfen haben! 
War ja manchmal nicht ganz sooo einfach, gell?


----------



## sabine71 (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hi Joschi,

hast du gutgemacht  

Pflanzen einsetzen, noch ein paar Wochen warten und dann können auch schon die ersten Fische einziehen.

Freue mich dann schon auf neue Bilder.


----------



## Joschi (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Danke für euer Lob.
Hab nochmal ne frage,das Wasser was vom Spaltsieb in die 110Rohre Laufen hinterm Schuppen lassen es ganz schön plätschern,kann man das Irrgentwie Isolieren oder Dämpfen,hab null bock auf Ärger mit Nachbarn.
Zu den Pflanzen,was würdet Ihr mir den Empfehlen an Pflanzen?


----------



## Ulumulu (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Joschi

Wenn ich das so richtig erkenne plätschert das Wasser in deinen Patronenfilter oder?
Verlänger doch einfach das Rohr so das es im Patronenfilter bis ins Wasser geht.
Also so, das es komplett unter Wasser ist 
Das dürfte das Plätschern dämmen. 

Bei den Pflanzen musst du mal schauen was dir so zusagt.
Ich glaube es wird schwer im Baumarkt noch das gutes zu finden also hier gab es nur noch ein paar verkommene Seerosen sonst war schon alles abgebaut.
Geht ja langsam auf den Herbst zu dabei kommt jetzt erst mal anscheint der Sommer.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Moin,

wir waren gestern beim Hornbach - Teichpflanzen auf 50% reduziert... mir ist gleich noch ne Teichsimse für rund 1,50Euro in den Einkaufswagen geklettert. : 
Das wird sicher in fast allen Bau- und Gartenmärkten der Fall sein.
Also einfach mal am Montag losziehen oder rumtelefonieren....

Bloß nicht vergessen, vor dem Einsetzen die Erde abzuspülen!


----------



## Joschi (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Und wie pflanz ich die Fachgerecht in den Teich?


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1016


----------



## Joschi (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo hab mal ne frage wieder,wie bekommen die Fischli eigentlich Sauerstoff ins Wasser genügend?Kommt der Sauerstoff über den Patronenfilter in den Teich?
Habe heute 5 kleine Kois reingesetzt,der eine Hüpft immer aus dem Wasser,als würde er mir was sagen wollen.:crazy:


----------



## sigfra (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo ...

eigentlich solltest du deinen teich bzw. deinen Filter belüften....

...wenn ein Koi dauernd springt, dann solltest du das im Auge behalten...

wenn es weiterhin anhält und deine Wasserwerte ok sind, dann solltest du mal nen Abstrich machen oder machen lassen... es könnte danns ein, das deine Fische Mitbewohner haben...


----------



## Ulumulu (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Joschi

Du hast schon Fische in den Teich gesetzt ? 
Der ist doch noch gar nicht eingefahren. 
Dein Filter läuft doch gerade mal knapp eine Woche.

An deiner Stelle würde ich schnellstens die Wasserwerte mal prüfen ob alles in Ordnung ist.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## herbi (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Servus Joschi,

ich hätte die Fische auch noch nicht so schnell in den Teich gesetzt!

Habe das alles hinter mir !!

Da ich aber meine Fische fast 2 Monate in der Hälterung hatte und ich vor dem Urlaub alles i.O. haben wollte stellte sich bei mir keine andere Wahl!

Beobachte auf jedenfall deine Nitritwerte und füttere die kleinen nicht zuviel!?

Bitte!!

Sonst gehts dir wie mir und du mußt um deine Schützlinge echt Bangen!


Nochmal!

*NITRITWERTE BEOBACHTEN!!!!!*


----------



## Joschi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Wo kann ich mir denn so nen Wasserwertetest hohlen um zu prüfen?Stell Nachher mal paar Bilder ein,erst husch ich unter die Dusche.


----------



## sabine71 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

In einem Zoofachgeschäft, hol dir aber nicht die Streifentests, sondern die
Tröpfjentests, am besten, aber auch am teuersten sind glaube ich die von JBL.

Stell doch mal ein neues Bild ein wie der Teich jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Joschi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo hier mal ein paar Bilder von heute Nachmittag.Wasser ist noch grün,geht das von alleine mit der Zeit weg?Möchte nicht gleich eine UVC Lampe ran legen.
Wie wären denn die Wasserwerte am Besten oder in der Norm?


----------



## Joschi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Bilder von Gestern


----------



## sabine71 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Joschi, da fehlt aber noch einiges an Pflanzen :


----------



## Joschi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Dann sag mal bitte was man da so nimmt für die Wasserschweine,ich Denke die Fressen die Pflanzen auf oder zerkleinern sie.


----------



## sabine71 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Auch Kois soll man anscheinend erziehen können (meine buddeln nur im Bodengrund, fressen aber keine Pflanzen), und deine sind ja noch klein  

Thorsten hat mir mal geraten Salat in den Teich zu werfen, wollten meine aber nicht fressen.

Ich schreib dir jetzt einfach mal auf was wir in unserem Teich alles drin hatten (derzeit sind die Pflanzen alle ausgelagert)

__ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Schwertlilien (sind starkzehrer), Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, __ Blutweiderich, 
__ Brunnenkresse (wuchert stark, kann man Essen und es macht nichts wenn die Schweinchen mal dran knabbern) __ Kalmus, __ Fieberklee, __ Zwergrohrkolben ...

Welche davon allerdings sonst noch starkzehrer sind (die du meiner Meinung nach brauchst) weiß ich nicht.   Da müßte jemand anders aushelfen


----------



## Joschi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Danke Sabine,kann mir jemand nochmal die Normwerte vom Teichwasser geben wo sie liegen sollten?Danke


----------



## sabine71 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Laut der JBL Tabelle die ich gerade gefunden habe gelten für einen Teich folgende Werte


Basiswerte:
Temperatur 4 - 25°C
KH Karbonhärte (°dKH) 5-12
pH Säuregehalt 7,0 - 8,0
GH Gesamthärte (°dGH) 8-20

Optionale Messungen bei Problemen:

Fischsterben

NH4 Ammonium (mg/l) < 0,1
NO2 Nitrit (mg/l) < 0,05
CU Kupfer (mg/l) 0
O2 Sauerstoff (mg/l) 5-10

Algen und Pflanzenwuchs

Leitfähigkeit 250 - 800 uS (Zeichen kennt meine Tastatur nicht)
NO3 Nitrat (mg/l) 0-10
PO4 Phosphat (mg/l) <0,1
FE Eisen (mg/l) 0,05 - 0,1
CO2 Kohlendioxid (mg/l) 5-10

So, hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen  
Wie gesagt sind dies die Angaben die ich von JBL abgeschrieben habe.


----------



## Ulumulu (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Joschi

Nur so nebenbei wenn du die Wassertests kaufst stehen normalerweise in der Gebrauchsanweisung die optimalen Werte drin. 

Also Tests Kaufen (PH, KH, GH, NO2, NO3) Gebrauchsanweisungen in Ruhe durchlesen und dann Testen.


Wie Sabine schon sagte nimm Tröpfchentests die sind genauer.
Und nicht vom Preis abschrecken lassen denn gerade  bei Tests spart man nachher am falschen Ende. 
Es gibt auch Komplettsets wo alle gängigen Tests drin sind (ist billiger als jedes einzeln zu kaufen).

In der Regel sollte man Wassertests öfter mal zur Kontrolle durchführen am besten frühs oder abends vom Tag. 
Ich Teste mein Teichwasser ca. jede Woche einmal.
Und da die Tests nicht ewig haltbar sind warum dann ungenutzt verfallen lassen.

Dein grünes Wasser wird sich von selbst regeln.
Also keine Chemie rein kippen und das Geld für die UVC kannst du dir auch sparen. 
Einfach Geduld haben. 
Wenn dann nächstes Jahr alle Pflanzen schön eingewachsen sind und der Fischbesatz nicht steigt, dürfte es nach der Frühjahrsalgenblüte keine Probleme mit Algen geben.

Ein paar Pflanzen würden deinem Teich noch gut tun. 

Ich habe keine Probleme damit, das mir die Kois an die Pflanzen gehen selbst die Seerosen wachsen wunderbar.
Ich denke, wenn die Kois mit Pflanzen im Teich aufwachsen lassen sie die auch in Ruhe.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Moin,

nur noch ein kurzer Tip zum Erwerb der Tests.
Schau auf das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum (MHD)! Meist sortiert der Handel die frischen Sachen hinten ein und die alten nach vorne. 

Das gilt für fast alles...........


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Sehr guter Tip Annett,  

ich habe schon "neue" Tröpfchentest bekommen, die seit ca. drei Jahren abgelaufen waren.  

Nur hat auf den Fläschchen kein Hbkd draufgestanden. Ich habe es nur herausgefunden, weil die Farbe, die beim testen rauskam gar nicht auf der Farbkarte vertreten war. 
Daraufhin habe ich bei JBL angerufen und die haben an Hand der ...  Chargennummer ... rausgefunden, das der Handel, bzw. ein Vertreter, mir die uralten Tests angedreht hat.

Davon abgesehen, kaufe ich mir immer wieder die Test von JBL, wenn Zweifel aufkommen, einfach anrufen und die Nummern auf den Fläschchen angeben.
Sind sehr freundlich dort.
Achja, der Vertreter ist nach der Aktion übrigens gegangen worden, ... so hat man mir auf Nachfrage gesagt ...


----------



## Joschi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Neue Bilder vom Teich und Technik.
Wie kommt es das bei Regen der Filter etwas Steigen tut mit Wasser?


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hi Joschi,

je nach Regenmenge steigt auch der Wasserpegel im Teich oder???? 

Also hast du weniger Wassersäule, denn die wird ja ab Wasseroberfläche gerechnet.........  Also hat die Pumpe bei weniger Wassersäule eben mehr LEISTUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joschi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hey olli das mit der Wassersäule hab ich nicht ganz verstanden,erläuter doch mal bitte etwas genauer.
Gruß
Joschi


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hi Joschi,

nochmal langsam zum mitlesen..............


Dein Teich hat z.B. eine Tiefe von 1,50m............ok

Es regnet zwei Tage wie aus Eimern...........

Misst du nun die Tiefe deines Teiches beträgt sie Plötzlich 1,55m.........

Also muß die Pumpe nach den zwei Tagen Regen 5cm* weniger Wassersäule*  bis zum Filter hochdrücken oder???? 

Und diese 5cm *weniger* Wassersäule ( Höhenunterschied von der Wasseroberfläche zum Einlauf vom Filter ) können dann je nach Pumpe schon mal ein paar mehr Liter mehr ausmachen, die die Pumpe dann in den Filter drückt..........

Ich hoffe du kannst damit nun was anfangen..................


----------



## Ulumulu (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo zusammen

Also mal im ernst 5 cm mehr oder weniger Wassersäule macht den Kohl auch nicht fett.

Wirklich bemerkbar wird das erst ab 30 cm Unterschied oder mehr.

Wenn ich das auf dem letzten Bild richtig erkenne ist der Wasserstand im Patronenfilter erheblich über dem Niveau des Ablaufes.

Joschi hat dein Patronenfilter eigentlich einen Notüberlauf, falls die Patronen mal dicht sind?

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die Filterpatronen bei dir durch die Schwebealgen dicht sind oder sich immer mehr zusetzen.

Nicht das dir der Filter übermorgen überläuft und die Pumpe dann trocken läuft.

Schau da mal nach.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschi (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Die Pumpe steht im Pumpenschacht wo Bodenablauf u.Skimmer reinkommen,von dort aus Pumpt sie mir das Wasser hoch zum Spaltsieb von dort läuft es in den Patronenfilter und von dort zurück in den Teich.siehe Bilder
Wo und wie würdet Ihr den Notüberlauf setzen?
Wie kann ich jetzt noch über Nacht schnell einen Provisorisch auf die schnelle Bauen,hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Joschi

Ganz einfach...

Pumpe aus, Wasser ablaufen lassen bis es auf dem Niveau vom Ablauf des Patronenfilters ist.

Und dann einfach da am Bogen entweder ein Loch rein machen oder den Bogen durch ein 87° Abzweig ersetzen. Dann dient das als Notüberlauf.

So hab ich es gemacht
 

Ich musste das Rohr nur noch ein bissel ansägen weil das Wasser sonst im Notfall zu hoch steigen würde.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschi (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Also du meinst ich soll wie auf dem Bild einfach dort ein Loch reinschneiden.Aber dann läuft doch das Wasser immer ungefilter zurück wenn ich dort ein Loch reinmache.


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Joschi,

wie hoch steigt denn dein Wasser wenn du die Pumpe austellst? Läuft das dann nicht sowieso schon über?

Und der Überlauf soll ja nur für den Notfall sein, da ist es besser das es ungefiltert wieder zurückläuft, als wenn deine Pumpen trockenlaufen, gelle?


----------



## Joschi (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Frank,wieso soll der Patronenfilter Überlaufen wenn ich die Pumpe ausstelle?Pumpe steht in der Pumpenkammerwo Skimmer und Bodenablauf reinkommen.Rückführung kommt vom Patronenfilter in den Teich.


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Joschi

Noch mal langsam zum Mitschreiben.
Irgendwann sind die Filterpatronen dicht und verstopft.
Dann steigt ja automatisch der Wasserstand im Patronenfilter, weil eben weniger Wasser durch die Patronen fließt.
Wenn jetzt kein  Notüberlauf im Patronenfilter ist und die Patronen setzen sich weiter zu läuft dir die Tonne über und der Wasserstand im Teich fällt und fällt bis dann die Pumpe Trockenläuft weil kein Wasser mehr nachkommen kann.

Verstehst du jetzt was wir meinen?

Die Filterpatronen müssen wenn sie Dicht sind grob gereinigt werden. 
Nicht zu gründlich wegen den Bakterien.
Und wie gesagt der Notüberlauf im Patronenfilter verhindert das dir die Tonne Überläuft und das Wasser dann im Garten versickert. Dann lieber ungefiltert in den Teich zurücklaufen lassen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Joschi,

gut, habe ich nicht richtig nachgelesen, hatte vermutet, das du eine Schwerkraftanlage hast.  

Ansonsten schließe ich mich voll und ganz Daniel an. Den Ausführungen ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Joschi (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Gut hab ich verstanden,habe mal die Pumpe ausgeschaltet,Wasser fällt etwas ab im Patronenfilter bleibt aber überm Rücklauf rohr stehen wo ich das Loch Bohren wollte,also nix mit Bohren da das Wasser ja immer sonst darein läuft,wie soll ich es sonst machen?
Ich bin am Überlegen noch eine 180 L grüne Regentonne mit ins Spiel zubringen,wie würdet Ihr das Tun?


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Joschi

Am besten wie ich schon sagte den Bogen im Filter durch ein 87° Abzweig ersetzen.
So wie ich es gemacht habe.
Also schnell noch in den Baumarkt. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschi (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Auf nem Sonntag?:crazy:


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Ja morgen dann  
Sorry ich hab Urlaub 
Habe kein Zeitgefühl mehr 

Edit: 
Dann bohr jetzt lieber in den Bogen ein Loch so als Notlösung bis morgen weil der Filter muss wieder laufen.
Und morgen dann den Bogen durch ein Abzweig ersetzen.



Gruß Daniel


----------



## Uli (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

hi joschi,
hol dir den abzweig bei mir ab,damit du heute noch weitermachen kannst 
gruß uli


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Na Daniel, 

jezze übertreibst du aber etwas ... bis morgen werden sich die Patronen wohl nicht zusetzen ...


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo 

Ok Frank stimmt auch wieder   
Also Joschi alles so lassen, Pumpe wieder anwerfen und dann morgen Abzweig kaufen gehen. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschi (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

ich sag schonmal Danke,wie kann ich meine 180l Tonne noch miteinbringen?z.B als Zusatzfilter?Würde dann soaussehen.
1.Spaltsieb 
2.Patronenfilter von dort aus läuft es in die180l Regentonne und von dort zurück in den Teich.Aber was soll ich darein packen?


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo Joschi,

gib mal in die Suche Biofilter ein, da dürfte einiges an empfehlungen stehen


----------



## Joschi (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Ich find da einfach nix.Sollte Natürlich nicht allzu Teuer sein.


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Naja gut, ist ein bisschen viel Stoff, aber wenn man dort ein wenig herumstöbert findet man doch schon was.  

Es gibt verschiedene Biofiltermaterialien wie z. B. Kaldness, Bioballs, __ Hel-x usw..
Die meisten müssen aber mittels einer Belüfterpumpe stehts in Bewegung bleiben.

Aber vllt. melden sich ja noch mal ein paar Biofilterspezies, man Latein ist hier nämlich am Ende, da ich keinen solchen verwende. 

achja, und teuer ist relativ ...


----------



## sabine71 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hi Joschi,

neulich war hier ein Beitrag indem ein User sein Wasser gefiltert hat indem er "nur"  Grobe Filterfaser in einem Eimer hatte und darin seine Pumpe. Sein Wasser war superklar.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dies vielleicht was für deine zusätzliche Tonne wäre.



Die Spezies können dir da bestimmt noch mehr drüber sagen.


----------



## Joschi (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Sabine Danke ,Hallo Ihr Spezies wo seid Ihr denn?:


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo

Gute Idee aber…
Ich frage mich, was die grobe Filterfaser nach dem Patronenfilter noch bringen soll?
Eigentlich ist da nix mehr groß zu Filtern.

Also ich würde mir die 180 L Tonne aufheben als Quarantänebecken um bei Krankheiten den Fisch behandeln zu können.
Wäre nur so ne Idee.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Joschi (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Ulu haste auch recht,Spaltsieb und Patronenfilter ist ja vorhanden.
Wie sieht eigentlich im Winter aus,Filteranlage ausschalten oder wie?
Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis mein Teich nicht mehr grün ist?


----------



## sabine71 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Dann kann er die aber nicht in sein system mit einbauen, denn einen kranken fisch mit medikamenten kann man nicht im laufenden system behandeln.


----------



## Joschi (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Also was wäre denn wirklich noch gut und Sinnvoll in die Tonne Einzubringen nach dem PF.
Profis kommt doch mal wieder an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

@ Joschi,

bei der Sache mit der Filteranlage im Winter ausschalten, scheiden sich die Geister.
Da die Bakkis im Winter ihre Tätigkeit ebenfalls runterfahren bzw. einstellen, wird mein Filter ausgestellt.
Und zur Sache mit dem grünen Teich kann ich nur noch mal das gleiche sagen wie heute schon mal in einem anderen Thread: 
Geduld, Geduld, Geduld. Deine Pflanzen müssen erstmal wachsen.  

Übrigens, die Regentonne als Quarantänebecken zu verwenden ist ne gute Idee vom Uli.
Bei der Teichgröße müsste das Spaltsieb mit dem Patronenfilter ausreichen. 
Aber natürlich, wie Sabine schon sagt, nicht ins System einbauen.


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Hallo

@ Sabine
Ich meinte ja die Tonne aufheben also nicht verbauen sondern in den Keller stellen und für evtl. krankheitsvorfälle zur Behandlung verwenden.

@ Joschi

Also Filteranlage bei erstem leichtem Frost also im Herbst abschalten. 
Filterbehälter komplett leeren.
Schwämme gründlich säubern und Trocken lagern. Z.B im Keller.
Pumpe aus der Pumpenkammer nehmen und in einen Eimer voll Wasser auch Frostfrei Lagern.
*Wichtig die Pumpe darf nicht Trocken gelagert werden da sie sonst kaputt geht!!!*
Den Winter vorbeigehen lassen und wenn die Frosttage vorbei sind im Frühling kann man die Filteranlage wieder in Betrieb nehmen.
Das grüne Wasser wird sich wahrscheinlich erst im Winter lösen wenn die Algen Schlafen.
Im Frühjahr wird es dann nochmal eine Algenblüte geben aber nur Geduld haben wenn die Pflanzen dann Wachsen geht auch das von alleine weg.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*

Öööhm,

ich meinte übrigens mit dem Quarantänebecken Daniel und nicht Uli.  

Tschuldige Daniel.


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichbau fast Fertig von Joschi*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Öööhm,
> 
> ich meinte übrigens mit dem Quarantänebecken Daniel und nicht Uli.
> 
> Tschuldige Daniel.



Ist schon OK
 

Gruß Daniel


----------

